# One Piece is the best manga out there, that's what I thought until...



## Virus (Mar 28, 2015)

Greetings my fellow friends and enemies. Once upon a time I was one of those who said that OP>>every other manga. Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately?) that had to change, and it did,yesterday. 

Yesterday I saw the sig of a member here which shows two swrodsmen clash with eachother. I had always seen members here having avatars of these characters, but when I saw that sig yesterday, I really decided to find out in what manga these characters come from. Searching didn't take a lot of time, within 5 minutes I found out that the manga was


*Spoiler*: __ 



Berserk




Okay. So I started reading it and wow, I don't even know how I had balls to say that OP>any manga. I was, obviously ignorant as a brick, but really Berserk is reallyyyyy realllyyyy good. I can't stop reading it. I like the characters so much, Guts and Griffith everyone. i am attached to the characters and I love the gruesome theme, the depth of the characters. Berserk is like reading a really good OP flashback, except that in OP that flashback lasts for couple of chapters, in Berserk it has been a continuous joy and excitement.

I have read a lot of Berserk, but I am not finished with it yet. This thread is for me to express the greatness of the manga, but also to recommend it to anyone who hasn't read the manga. 

I appreciate your time!

Post scriptum: If this is placed in wrong section of NF, please transfer it to where it belongs!


----------



## kenjitr (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol you will know why one piece is better then berserk soon


----------



## Tenma (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk is fucking amazing stuff.

Wrong section tho. Manga library is that way.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk is amazing, but One Piece is better IMO.  Berserk doesn't excel in every category, but what it does excel in it excels in a lot.  One Piece excels in basically everything, and by a lot in most, if not all cases.


----------



## Virus (Mar 28, 2015)

kenjitr said:


> Lol you will know why one piece is better then berserk soon





Gohara said:


> Berserk is amazing, but One Piece is better IMO.  Berserk doesn't excel in every category, but what it does excel in it excels in a lot.  One Piece excels in basically everything, and by a lot in most, if not all cases.



I will come with another feedback when I have read more of Berserk. But as for now, Berserk for me seems to be superior to OP.


----------



## Muah (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk sucks ass it's only good for people getting introduced to gorey manga or people who are secretly homo and enjoy boy rape themes and monster psychol babble. in ten years you will probably have a real opinion come back then. Enjoy your introductory into seinen.


----------



## Virus (Mar 28, 2015)

Muah said:


> Berserk sucks ass it's only good for people getting introduced to gorey manga or people who are secretly homo and enjoy boy rape themes and monster psychol babble. in ten years you will probably have a real opinion come back then. Enjoy your introductory into seinen.



You are telling me about real opinions?


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk is a great read if you're an edgy teen.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 28, 2015)

> Lol you will know why one piece is better then berserk soon





> Berserk sucks ass it's only good for people getting introduced to gorey manga or people who are secretly homo and enjoy boy rape themes and monster psychol babble. in ten years you will probably have a real opinion come back then. Enjoy your introductory into seinen.





> Berserk is a great read if you're an edgy teen.



OL showing its pleb taste.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 28, 2015)

wrong section. or is this a bait thread? 

oh good! you've discovered the greatest manga ever made, congratulations. 




kenjitr said:


> Lol you will know why one piece is better then berserk soon





Gohara said:


> Berserk is amazing, but One Piece is better IMO.  Berserk doesn't excel in every category, but what it does excel in it excels in a lot.  One Piece excels in basically everything, and by a lot in most, if not all cases.





Muah said:


> Berserk sucks ass it's only good for people getting introduced to gorey manga or people who are secretly homo and enjoy boy rape themes and monster psychol babble. in ten years you will probably have a real opinion come back then. Enjoy your introductory into seinen.





HaxHax said:


> Berserk is a great read if you're an edgy teen.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 28, 2015)

Virus said:


> Greetings my fellow friends and enemies. Once upon a time I was one of those who said that OP>>every other manga. Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately?) that had to change, and it did,yesterday.
> 
> _Yesterday I saw the sig of a member here which shows two swrodsmen clash with eachother._ I had always seen members here having avatars of these characters, but when I saw that sig yesterday, I really decided to find out in what manga these characters come from. Searching didn't take a lot of time, within 5 minutes I found out that the manga was



I wonder who that member could be  and Congrats on picking up Berserk, bud. Great choice


----------



## Impact (Mar 28, 2015)

Anyone who thinks One piece is the best manga probably haven't read any other decent manga out there


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 28, 2015)

One piece isn't the best Manga out there, period. I also laugh at the fact that these HxH newbs who recently started watching the 2011 adaptation of the animation of the manga and not the manga itself think HxH is the best thing out there with the whole 'fruity' colors being the catalyst for them having been captivated by this Manga.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk is the only manga thus far that made me go "wow" in real life seeing some of its panels.

But I've read like 10 manga so don't take my opinion for anything.


----------



## Muah (Mar 28, 2015)

One piece is the p4p greatest manga ever made. It not only wins in sells an awards but also in content. THe fact that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) choose to post here is a testmant to how it could cradle in manga or otaku in it's breast. ALso to prove my point nobody has the balls to post a manga better and argue for it's case.

In the last ten years the only thing that has happened in berserk is guts getting over his emo getting a new suit 5 shitty traveling companions. Actually the witch isn't that bad. THats it. it's a monthly manga that has 6 months hiatuses constantly whereas One Piece has come out nearly every week since most of us even started school. I coudl argue all day but i've been in this argument at least 20 times.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk is better than One Piece as a piece of literature

Unfortunately Miura has no plans to ever finish it

OP is better as entertainment because it comes out weekly


----------



## Tenma (Mar 28, 2015)

> *One piece is the p4p greatest manga ever made. It not only wins in sells an awards but also in content. *THe fact that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) choose to post here is a testmant to how it could cradle in manga or otaku in it's breast. ALso to prove my point nobody has the balls to post a manga better and argue for it's case.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 28, 2015)

The original anime adaptation of Berserk also has far better OSTs than One piece, even though there are only a few in comparison to One piece's vast amount of OSTs. For starters, listen to this, it gets you pumped and fits perfectly with Guts going on a killing spree; [YOUTUBE]EoJgkgRxUfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Virus (Mar 28, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> One piece isn't the best Manga out there, period. I also laugh at the fact that these HxH newbs who recently started watching the 2011 adaptation of the animation of the manga and not the manga itself think HxH is the best thing out there with the whole 'fruity' colors being the catalyst for them having been captivated by this Manga.



haha yes it was you!! Great sig man, it really made me want to find the manga!


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 28, 2015)

I want to punch you in your sexy mouth

or kiss it


----------



## Amol (Mar 28, 2015)

I can argue One Piece being best till TS.
After it not so much.


----------



## Muah (Mar 28, 2015)

Once again I find my self -snip- in this obvious fight. IF you read berserk you might get two weeks of enjoyment but litterally nothing will be left with you. Nothing remotely life changing or fascinating. If you you add up all the actual content of the eniire manga it's about as good as skypeia and alabasta combined over the three hundred so chapters. You probably find your self getting bored and dropping the manga for days like I did when they fought the church also you won't reread berserk, it's purely drama and prevokes no nostalgia. whereas I reread one piece at least once a year and enjoy it's content even though I know everything thats going to happen.

oda has more influence and one piece is top five most awarded pieces of literature to come out of japan in the last 50 years. Oda is also nominated as one of the most imporatant men in japan mutiple times. One Piece is the best selling manga ever. Oda is the man to be in the manga world nearly all writers are jealous and would kill to be as influential as him. He's the most mimicked anime of all time.

-Snip-


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 28, 2015)

there is lots of raep  in berserk i hear 

one guy told me this one black chick got raped so hard she turned retarded or something


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 28, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> there is lots of raep  in berserk i hear
> 
> one guy told me this one black chick got raped so hard she turned retarded or something



no the sex was just THAT good


----------



## Luke (Mar 28, 2015)

Agreed, Berserk is better. 

But Urasawa's "Monster" is the greatest manga of all time.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 28, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> there is lots of raep  in berserk i hear
> 
> one guy told me this one black chick got raped so hard she turned retarded or something



Not like that

What happens is Guts kills Jose, and his woman is distraught. Weird shit occurs and Guts ends up shoving his sword up her vagine, then he takes a bite out of her cheek and cums in her cheek hole. 

She is severely traumatised by the incident and ends up massacring like 50 people


----------



## Samehadaman (Mar 28, 2015)

Pretty sure one of the most basic rules of the universe is not to have threads about manga Y being better than manga X in the forum section of manga X.

That being said, my FSJ > your fave.


----------



## Muah (Mar 28, 2015)

So monster is the best manga ever....

What was it's best moment?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 28, 2015)

lol said:


> Not like that
> 
> What happens is Guts kills Jose, and his woman is distraught. Weird shit occurs and Guts ends up shoving his sword up her vagine, then he takes a bite out of her cheek and cums in her cheek hole.
> 
> She is severely traumatised by the incident and ends up massacring like 50 people


wut

what kinda hentai is this?


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 28, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> wut
> 
> what kinda hentai is this?



I'm not joking babafat, it's in beserk


----------



## kenjitr (Mar 28, 2015)

If you liked berserks also read "Shin angyo onshi " also its complete so you wont have to wait , its korean but as an experienced manga reader i can assure you its quality .


----------



## Luke (Mar 28, 2015)

Muah said:


> So monster is the best manga ever....
> 
> What was it's best moment?



There's a ridiculous amount of amazing moments, but my personal favorite is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the library showdown.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 28, 2015)

Virus said:


> haha yes it was you!! Great sig man, it really made me want to find the manga!





Glad I could be of useful reference to you as to there being a great Manga such as Berserk that you had yet to read. Once you get into the Berserk story in full depth, that's where you'll really start embarking on a long and amazing journey with its many unique and great aspects that'll have you craving for  more and more chapters. There is a particular aspect of the Manga that I personally do not enjoy all that much given how much emphasis said aspect gets but it isn't constantly being emphasized in every chapter, and thus it gives you certain moments free of the 'gore' you've just witnessed to sort of relax yourself. In the grander scheme of things, the 'gore' aspect that I expressed my disdain for doesn't become a detriment to the amazing story called 'Berserk'. I am not saying I hate some gore in mangas, but the one in Berserk is beyond anything I've witnessed previously in the Mangas that I've read. Also, notify me once you get to the ending of the original animated adaptation of the Manga... I want to see what your reaction will be.

The anime doesn't begin to do justice on the manga. Though if you're the impatient types, you'd better steer clear as the author is kind of notorious for long delays between arcs. 20 years and counting.

I should probably stop rambling because I might spoil you.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 28, 2015)

Best manga ever is Onepunch Man by a mile, maybe 3 miles.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Mar 28, 2015)

Luke said:


> There's a ridiculous amount of amazing moments, but my personal favorite is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You mean the part where


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tenma turned into a pussy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and was unable to kill a mass murdering psychopath after going through months of military training? Effectively making everything up to that point completely pointless and extending the series artificially?




Yeah, that was a great moment


----------



## Muah (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk abriged is better than berserk the manga. Now atop acting retarded. Anybody can write a bunch of badass shit through in some metaphors and spiral downward for over ten years. A lumens is a good example of quality.

My disappointment of monster is this guy was accomplishing some incredible pathological feats but  ever showed how he did them whereas the Joker actually had the feats of the mind shattering  mind fucks he was passing out. 

Monster was all hype death note and code geass were better. Hxh is better than berserk.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk might be better than One Piece; I wouldn't know because I dropped it when they got on the ship. Was excellent once upon a time though. (Vinland Saga is better)


Also, when does this get shifted to the Manga Library?


----------



## SacredX (Mar 28, 2015)

One Piece is a great manga but calling it the best is subjective.  Plus One Piece has been getting worse in comparison to the pre time skip days anyway.

However you only started reading it yesterday and you're calling it the best?  Come on now. You have the luxury of reading dozens of chapters in a row while exploring a new universe altogether.  Once you've caught up and have to wait for new chapters for a while is probably when you can judge it better.

By the way, you were one of those annoying One Piece fan boys?  Those fan boys were the reason why I deliberately ignored One Piece for years due to how annoying they were!

Also wrong section.  I think this section needs an additional, more active, moderator.  I vote for Marcelle B.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk is better then One Piece the Golden Age arc is better then anything in One Piece and by no small margin either.


----------



## Zeus. (Mar 28, 2015)

OP ain't even the best shonen manga lol.

Berserk and OP are the two mangas I really want to see to its end tho.


----------



## Virus (Mar 28, 2015)

SacredX said:


> One Piece is a great manga but calling it the best is subjective.  Plus One Piece has been getting worse in comparison to the pre time skip days anyway.
> 
> However you only started reading it yesterday and you're calling it the best?  Come on now. You have the luxury of reading dozens of chapters in a row while exploring a new universe altogether.  Once you've caught up and have to wait for new chapters for a while is probably when you can judge it better.
> 
> ...



Yes I apologize for the wrong section. 

I've heard that Berserk's author is on a hiatus, is it because of some illness? I agree with your second paragraph that I've had the luxury to read Berserk in a go. 

I am OP fanboy, but slowly over the years it seems like I've "grown" and deviated from that path. I grew up with One Piece and surely, like Muah says, there is a lot of nostalgia I have about one piece. Till now Berserk has seem to be consistent in story, even if OP is greater when it comes to fighting panels, the story in berserk is really well written. Like someone earlier here in this thread wrote, Berserk seems to be a good piece of literature. 

I love the interaction between Guts and Griffith. Griffith is one hell of a character.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 28, 2015)

SacredX said:


> I think this section needs an additional, more active, moderator.  I vote for Marcelle B.




I wonder what happened to SH4Life? He no longer is as active as he was before, and it probably has to do with him having lost quite an immense amount of faith in One piece. Honestly, I don't particularly enjoy partaking in discussions about who meets the requirements to become a moderator of this section as it's a discussion that reeks of bias in favor of people's friends in exploiting them for their needs, but the only person who I can see be the only heir of this section is Canute87.


----------



## Zeus. (Mar 28, 2015)

Virus said:


> I've heard that Berserk's author is on a hiatus, is it because of some illness? I agree with your second paragraph that I've had the luxury to read Berserk in a go.


 Yes Miura has had Berserk on and off for many, many years now. He's been ill. Berserk isn't close to the end just yet.



> I am OP fanboy, but slowly over the years it seems like I've "grown" and deviated from that path. I grew up with One Piece and surely, like Muah says, there is a lot of nostalgia I have about one piece. Till now Berserk has seem to be consistent in story, even if OP is greater when it comes to fighting panels, the story in berserk is really well written. Like someone earlier here in this thread wrote, Berserk seems to be a good piece of literature.


 Berserk is a great read, but you need to expand your anime/manga.



> I love the interaction between Guts and Griffith. Griffith is one hell of a character.


How far are you?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 28, 2015)

Air Gear >>>>> One Piece


----------



## Styles (Mar 28, 2015)

I still think OP is better. Im just a shonen type of guy. But Berserk is definitely good. I haven't fucked with in years though.


----------



## Arkash (Mar 28, 2015)

One Piece is not even the best shonen, how could it be the best manga ?


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 28, 2015)

Shear plebness of this thread is cancerous.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Mar 28, 2015)

comparing shounen and seinen. comparing apples and oranges. 

one piece is doing good, #1 best selling manga.


----------



## Virus (Mar 28, 2015)

Zeus. said:


> How far are you?



When Guts and company are escaping from Devil dogs and Guts cuts the dick off from the big monster who tried to rape Casca.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 28, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Berserk is better then One Piece the Golden Age arc is better then anything in One Piece and by no small margin either.



The Golden Age Arc is by far the best arc I've read in a manga.

Harukana Machi-e

Harukana Machi-e

Why didn't they put this in movies?


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2015)

not my cup of tea


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 28, 2015)

Berserk is deeper, but its not a fair comparison because its a seinen manga


----------



## David (Mar 28, 2015)

Virus said:
			
		

> even if OP is greater when it comes to fighting panels



You wait, you just wait.


----------



## Gohara (Mar 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> Anyone who thinks One piece is the best manga probably haven't read any other decent manga out there



I've read hundreds of Mangas- including basically all of the ones that are generally mentioned as being the best written outside of Monster- and while One Piece isn't my favorite Manga, I would say it's at least a contender for best written.  One Piece combines amazing storytelling, world building, character creation, character development, emotional involvement, and action.  I can't think of any other Manga that is basically amazing in all of those categories.


----------



## Magician (Mar 28, 2015)

Impact said:


> Anyone who thinks One piece is the best manga probably haven't read any other decent manga out there



^this**


----------



## Kage (Mar 29, 2015)

I prefer Berserk as well but I've never bothered to compare the two in my mind. 

At least OP may finish in my lifetime, Berserk not so much


----------



## Tenma (Mar 29, 2015)

Peeps here need to read a wider range of manga.



Luke said:


> Agreed, Berserk is better.
> 
> But Urasawa's "Monster" is the greatest manga of all time.



Not sure about greatest of all time, but Monster is incredible. 20th Century Boys is fantastic too.

Both are better than One Piece by a fair margin.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone that thinks/thought that OP is best anything doesn't deserve to read Berserk. Shounen kiddie pool is for you. Don't run near the pool.



Gohara said:


> I've read hundreds of Mangas





> One Piece is a contender for best written


 Cool story breh


----------



## Succubus (Mar 29, 2015)

Virus said:


> I've heard that Berserk's author is on a hiatus, is it because of some illness?



Psychological issues.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2015)

Moved to the Manga Library Lounge.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

OP: I hope you read the first volume as opposed to starting with the Golden Age flashback. I know some manga sites drop the first volume entirely. It's tragic.

As for "best written manga of all time" while that's in large a subjective measurement, I will throw in my vote for Lone Wolf and Cub. This is a manga that's so highly regarded that it gets put on lists of Japan's best LITERATURE. I'm not talking top 10 manga lists here, just top literature lists in general. It's influence goes beyond its medium and shows that manga can actually be taken seriously.

On the tiers below that you have things like Berserk, Oyasumi PunPun, Battle Angel Alita, 20th Century Boys, Pheonix, etc..



Muah said:


> One piece is the p4p greatest manga ever made. It not only wins in sells an awards but also in content. THe fact that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) choose to post here is a testmant to how it could cradle in manga or otaku in it's breast. ALso to prove my point nobody has the balls to post a manga better and argue for it's case.



You have such a toxic personality. Every time I enjoy a OP chap I am going to have a flashback to your posts and dislike the chapter out of spite.


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2015)

Virus said:


> Berserk is like reading a really good OP flashback, except that in OP that flashback lasts for couple of chapters, in Berserk it has been a continuous *joy and excitement.*



Trying to be subtle n' shit


----------



## Rain (Mar 29, 2015)

Virus said:


> I love the interaction between Guts and Griffith. Griffith is one hell of a character.



Real hell mate, real hell.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2015)

One Piece is one of, if not the best of it's kind. So it's not strange to think OP is the OG manga if you've primarily read Shounen adventure manga. 

When you dive a little deeper though you'll see that manga like Berserk, Monster and Vagabond are just overall superior pieces of literature.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

These guys mentioning Vagabond and not LWAC...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 29, 2015)

There's _plenty_ of manga between One Piece and Berserk.



Virus said:


> I've heard that Berserk's author is on a hiatus, is it because of some illness?



Berserk is published in Young Animal magazine, which is released every two weeks in Japan. Because Miura has struggled to match his pace with their release schedule since roughly the early Millennium Falcon arc, Young Animal releases a cluster of several chapters at once in order to compensate for this.

The significant amount of time between chapters is due to Miura's legendary perfectionism for both his artwork and storyboards. Plus, he published a one-shot manga which created an interim of Berserk chapters between early-2013 and mid-2014. Try to ignore the rumour-mongering and exaggeration from some fans about his dedication to Berserk, physical/mental health and well-known love of video games. Based on what we know or can accurately assume, Miura?s hiatuses are a totally different case to Togashi?s, and it?s ignorant to conflate the two.



Gohara said:


> Berserk doesn't excel in every category



Yes, it does.

Suggest a category it ''doesn't'' excel in.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 29, 2015)

People think OP is better than Berserk? 

.....wow. 


WOW.....hahahahaha.....wow.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 29, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Berserk is the only manga thus far that made me go "wow" in real life seeing some of its panels.
> 
> But I've read like 10 manga so don't take my opinion for anything.



10 manga da hell bro?

Do you just watch a lot of anime then?

On topic: berserk is the shit


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2015)

Badalight said:


> These guys mentioning Vagabond and not LWAC...



I haven't read Lone wolf and cub so I can't say anything about it's quality. Vagabond is something I have read however and it certainly is an amazing manga.


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, this really isn't a fair comparison. The two series are absolutely nothing alike.

Might as well ask "Which series is better? Ouran Highschool Host Club or Hellsing?"

On topic, One Piece isn't even close to being the best series in general, but I actually do think it's the best shonen, atleast it was pre ts. Just the fact that every character had a backstory that emotionally destroyed me, as well as making me nearly cry over a fucking boat has to count for something.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

Tapion said:


> People think OP is better than Berserk?
> 
> .....wow.
> 
> ...



You have to realize that originally this thread was posted in the OP section.


----------



## Rain (Mar 29, 2015)

> People thinking One Piece is the best shonen


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 29, 2015)

Comparing OP to Berserk is like comparing Bleach to Vagabond. It's pointless. OP has it's charms, but qualitatively, it doesn't even come close to Bleach. It does, however, have qualities that Berserk doesn't have. Only thing that really drags Berserk down is that we only get one chapter a year


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> OP has it's charms, but qualitatively, it doesn't even come close to Bleach.



Quoted forever.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 29, 2015)

One Piece giving TRAGIC AND SAD backstory to everyone does not make it the best shonen.

Actually it gets stale and predictable after a while.

Its a good shonen but the best? nope


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 29, 2015)

the sexuality in seinen puts me off the genre 

I'm not appealed by that shit

However if it's executed for a reason, then it's acceptable.

and romance

fuck...ing...romance...


----------



## Brian (Mar 30, 2015)

For some reason I knew it was going to be about Berserk 

Anyway last few arcs in Berserk was whatev, def not the best out there but still a good series


----------



## OS (Mar 30, 2015)

You're now stuck in haitus hell, op.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 9, 2015)

Jon Stark said:


> Suggest a category it ''doesn't'' excel in.



The characters Berserk is mainly centered around are amazing characters, but it doesn't have a wide variety of great characters.  In that sense the same can be said about the character development.  The character development we do get is some of the best in Manga/Anime, but we don't get it for most characters.  The world building isn't bad, but it's hardly top notch.  The character designs are good in some cases, meh in others.  The humor isn't great.  Guts in action is awesome, but the overall action of the series has quite a few streaks of not being that great.  You can go dozens of chapters at times without seeing a particularly good fight.  Overall I would still give it a high grade in that regard, but that lack of consistency puts it a notch below top notch.  Don't get me wrong.  Berserk is one of my favorite series and I do think it's one of the best written- at least top 3-5 IMO- but does it excel in every category?  I can't say it does.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 11, 2015)

Berserk's biggest problem is progression, or lack thereof plus that Miura tends to drag out less interesting sub-arcs. [Not enough attention given to more interesting sidestories (Zodd, Skull Knight, the rest of the GH) instead of Mozgus & the "fairy" apostle ] Guts can kill another 10.000 trolls and it doesn't really feel like any progression to the actual story and the fact that the releases are few and spread out really isn't helping. The "sidestories" (basically the apostles he fights on the way) and his new gang are simply not as interesting as their counterparts during _The Golden Age_ arc. Still, it's one of my favourites regardless of all its faults


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2015)

Impact said:


> Anyone who thinks One piece is the best manga probably haven't read any other decent manga out there



Pretty much this. 

And this is coming from 2 OP-tards. 

I mean, there are better-written things out there, but One Piece is still my all-time favorite. 

And there's no denying that it was damn-near perfect up until the Time-Skip. 

Imo, at least. 

But still, there's tons of good stuff out there, Berserk being one of them.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 11, 2015)

Muah said:


> *One piece is the p4p greatest manga ever made. It not only wins in sells an awards but also in content.* THe fact that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) choose to post here is a testmant to how it could cradle in manga or otaku in it's breast. ALso to prove my point nobody has the balls to post a manga better and argue for it's case.
> 
> In the last ten years the only thing that has happened in berserk is guts getting over his emo getting a new suit 5 shitty traveling companions. Actually the witch isn't that bad. THats it. it's a monthly manga that has 6 months hiatuses constantly whereas One Piece has come out nearly every week since most of us even started school. I coudl argue all day but i've been in this argument at least 20 times.



Justin Bieber has made more money than Michael Jackson, does that mean Bieber better than him? NOPE.

OP is a good manga, but nowhere near the best Shounen, let alone Best Manga ever.

Best Shounen IMO:
Rurouni Kenshin
Hunter x Hunter
FMA


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2015)

HxH is greatness.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 11, 2015)

I thought One Piece was the greatest when it was the only I knew. 

to be fair, I think up to Enies Lobby it was good, but then it slowly lost its charm, and after the TS its just a boring piece of shit. I would pick all the other hated big shonens like Naruto, Fairy Tail or Bleach over it, because they delivered entertainment and it is fun discussing them and to come up with theories. (I remember I once posted on a One Piece forum a theory that Sabo lives, it was deleted for spam and wishful thinking ...)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 11, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> I thought One Piece was the greatest when it was the only I knew.
> 
> to be fair, I think up to Enies Lobby it was good, but then it slowly lost its charm, and after the TS its just a boring piece of shit. I would pick all the other hated big shonens like Naruto, Fairy Tail or Bleach over it, because they delivered entertainment and it is fun discussing them and to come up with theories. (I remember I once posted on a One Piece forum a theory that Sabo lives, it was deleted for spam and wishful thinking ...)


The hell?  that was obvious that he's still alive.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 11, 2015)

Obviously Berserk is better, its aimed at the mature audience and people actually die.


----------



## Amol (Apr 11, 2015)

I finished reading Berserk.
Now I regret it .
Because it is on hiatus and we will probably never know the full story.
And that just sucks .


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 11, 2015)

David said:


> Tower of Conviction was 10/10 and it progressed the story hugely.


It was a nice read because of its pseudo-Spanish Inquisition theme, but calling it a 10/10 is far overrating it. No actual progression was made throughout the arc, except at the very end when Mozgus and his lackeys were already dealt with. What did Mozgus actually contribute to the story, how did it help Guts to progress? The same goes for the fairy, sure you had some neat moments here and there but there was (hardly) no tension, no true progression was made and it just felt like some filler. Sure The Tower of Convition arc does help Guts' character to evolve a bit (and by that I mean a bit) but it doesn't feel like Guts is one step closer to defeating Griffith (or whatever goal he may have) than he was during the Eclipse. Everything just feels dragged out and unnecessary, especially the former.



David said:


> Edit: Just assume I say "IMO" everywhere there's an opinion because it's not like everything I say is fact and I'm too lazy to type it sometimes.


Of course. Perhaps it's just me being quite sad at the lack of chapters in the past few years. Took like 2 years before that dreadful Sea God subarc finally ended


----------



## David (Apr 11, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> It was a nice read because of its pseudo-Spanish Inquisition theme, but calling it a 10/10 is far overrating it. No actual progression was made throughout the arc, except at the very end when Mozgus and his lackeys were already dealt with. What did Mozgus actually contribute to the story, how did it help Guts to progress? The same goes for the fairy, sure you had some neat moments here and there but there was (hardly) no tension, no true progression was made and it just felt like some filler. Sure The Tower of Convition arc does help Guts' character to evolve a bit (and by that I mean a bit) but it doesn't feel like Guts is one step closer to defeating Griffith (or whatever goal he may have) than he was during the Eclipse. Everything just feels dragged out and unnecessary, especially the former.



Tower of Conviction featured a satanic ritual that ended with Griffith being reborn on Earth.  Regarding the story's progression, I don't see how one could deny its enormous effect on the story.

The arc also focuses on Guts chasing the one person he cares about more than anything in the world - Caska - and ultimately how his love for her saves him from becoming an apostle-devouring monster, turning into a protector because he chooses being with Caska over revenge, which shows his progression.  Humans were supposed to be completely unable to affect the ritual (like a shadow on a river being completely unable to affect the flow of the river) and everything in the Tower was supposed to be engulfed by monsters like the real Eclipse, but Guts managed to survive _and_ save Caska through the human effort of him and a couple companions.

It's also shown how Guts cared 0.0000000% that thousands of people were getting burned and going to hell because of him and Caska, not even considering for a second to ask Mozgus to blow away the monsters first and save the people.  This is meant to bring Guts' priorities to the readers.  We're meant to ask ourselves if Guts is really so different from Griffith, when he's willing to sacrifice thousands of people to save one person.

And we're still rooting for Guts because he's that awesome.  So yes, Tower of Conviction is 10/10.  

Anyways, I've gotta get off NF, peace.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 11, 2015)

I saw your post before you deleted it. Yes, Griffith was reborn on earth in The Tower of Conviction arc. But lets not act like the events during that arc influenced it in any grand way. Mozgus and pretty much everything surrounding the arc felt like nothing more than filler (Mozgus himself was quite shit too). Leave about 9/10 of the chapters out and you'd still have the same thing, but less unnecessary stuff happening. The main focus of this manga oughta be Guts & Griffith after the eclipse, no? But Miura let the manga progress pretty much like this: Guts found out that his true goal isn't really revenge but keeping Casca and his new gang (who lack the sense of comradery that the original Band of the Hawk had) safe. So he gives all these characters backstories and characterization which takes tons of panel space. (not bad writing per se, but it drags the manga out). But we know, despite this decision, that he can't just live out his days peacefully with a brainless Casca in Fairyland whilst Griffith is building up Fantasia.

He has the Berserker armor and the Dragonslayer plus a whole new gang and all the development that came with it. But he isn't a single step closer to gaining victory over Griffith. (Berserker armor and his sword mean nothing if the Skullknight's dimensional sword failed that easily)


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 11, 2015)

Pirkaff for some reason reminded me of SAO  Fairy Arc, but just gorier.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 12, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> Berserk's biggest problem is progression, or lack thereof plus that Miura tends to drag out less interesting sub-arcs. [Not enough attention given to more interesting sidestories (Zodd, Skull Knight, the rest of the GH) instead of Mozgus & the "fairy" apostle ] Guts can kill another 10.000 trolls and it doesn't really feel like any progression to the actual story and the fact that the releases are few and spread out really isn't helping. The "sidestories" (basically the apostles he fights on the way) and his new gang are simply not as interesting as their counterparts during _The Golden Age_ arc. Still, it's one of my favourites regardless of all its faults



Tower of Conviction is probably _the_ most important arc in the story IMO since it chronicles Guts' change and abandoning of his obsessive vengeance. Not to mention it is incredibly well written and paced. I don't think the story needs to focus on Guts vs Griffith, especially since the previous arcs showed just how poisonous Guts' vengeance was, and Godo reminded him what he should really be caring about. Hell, at this point, the logical outcome should be Guts' abandoning some suicide quest to stop Griffith and instead focus on protecting Casca and starting a new life.

Fairy Apostle arc is important as it shows just how obsessed and inhuman Guts had become, as well as the embodiment of his darkness (the black dog). Also, since the first 2 arcs were about Guts' fighting individual apostles, this served as a natural transition and after the Eclipse it was a good breather. Guts' change wouldn't have felt as powerful if we didn't have an arc showing how monstrous he was even compared to the Apostles.

Do agree the Troll arc was a waste of time though.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 12, 2015)

There's no way the conviction arc is "more important" than the Golden Age. Let's be real here. Like it all you want, but it's not more important.


----------



## David (Apr 12, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> I saw your post before you deleted it. Yes, Griffith was reborn on earth in The Tower of Conviction arc. But lets not act like the events during that arc influenced it in any grand way. Mozgus and pretty much everything surrounding the arc felt like nothing more than filler (Mozgus himself was quite shit too). Leave about 9/10 of the chapters out and you'd still have the same thing, but less unnecessary stuff happening. The main focus of this manga oughta be Guts & Griffith after the eclipse, no? But Miura let the manga progress pretty much like this: Guts found out that his true goal isn't really revenge but keeping Casca and his new gang (who lack the sense of comradery that the original Band of the Hawk had) safe.



Mozgus was fine, imo (we're free to agree to disagree on how enjoyable/entertaining we found him).  It's not like he had to be an excellent villain or anything for the arc to be a success.  I thought most of the "unnecessary" stuff was awesome, especially since it incorporated other themes like taking action vs. prayer.  But it's not like we have to agree on this.  And not going to reply to the rest of your stuff since it doesn't refer to what I was typing about.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Justin Bieber has made more money than Michael Jackson, does that mean Bieber better than him? NOPE.
> 
> OP is a good manga, but nowhere near the best Shounen, let alone Best Manga ever.
> 
> ...



Hunter x Hunter has only 1 great arc.The rest don't even come close to good OP.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Hunter x Hunter has only 1 great arc.The rest don't even come close to good OP.



I'd say at least 3 great arcs.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Hunter x Hunter has only 1 great arc.The rest don't even come close to good OP.



Hunter Exam, Heavens Arena, Chimera Ant Arc, Dark Continent dont even come close to "good" OP?


----------



## Badalight (Apr 12, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Hunter x Hunter has only 1 great arc.The rest don't even come close to good OP.



Chimera Ant and Yorknew are both fantastic and faaaaar above anything OP has produced. The rest or more debatable, but I'm curious which of those two you're leaving out...


----------



## Danchou (Apr 12, 2015)

One Piece has never been the best manga and never will be.

Its not even the best shounen.


----------



## David (Apr 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hunter Exam, Heavens Arena, Chimera Ant Arc, Dark Continent dont even come close to "good" OP?





Badalight said:


> Chimera Ant and Yorknew are both fantastic and faaaaar above anything OP has produced. The rest or more debatable, but I'm curious which of those two you're leaving out...



Just putting it out there that I myself think that HxH is - overall - better on average than One Piece.  Part 1 alone, they were pretty even imo.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 12, 2015)

Check out Vinland Saga, It's very similar to Berserk. Also Gantz is very good... but you can't really compare shonen and seinen manga..... it's sort of like saying that Breaking Bad is better then The Simpsons.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 12, 2015)

forkandspoon said:


> Also Gantz is very good



Really? Gantz goes down the drain fairly quick.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 12, 2015)

Comparing seinen to shounen is kind of ridiculous imo. A good seinen will always be better than One Piece if you analyse it in the more literally sense.

One Piece is still the most fun manga I've ever read tho.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 12, 2015)

lol  Gantz

I admit that I was such a huge fan of the series when it started going to shit after the Osaka arc... until Nurarihyon showed up and keeps on regenerating ridiculously at which point I completely lost interest in this series


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 12, 2015)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Comparing seinen to shounen is kind of ridiculous imo. A good seinen will always be better than One Piece if you analyse it in the more literally sense.



I disagree, critiquing art isn't the simple that you can simply say something seinen is superior to shounen. The two are typically, and I would say at their best when, they are trying to achieve different objectives.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 12, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> Really? Gantz goes down the drain fairly quick.



The only good thing about the latest Gantz arc was naked Tae and her hairy pussy.

Nishis character development being thrown to the garbage was the point Gantz was a lost case.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 12, 2015)

Danchou said:


> One Piece has never been the best manga and never will be.
> 
> Its not even the best shounen.



Exactly.  The best manga is Eyeshield 21


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 13, 2015)

Didn't know that the Chimera Ant arc was that popular. Yorknew was HxH's peak afaic


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hunter Exam, Heavens Arena, Chimera Ant Arc, Dark Continent dont even come close to "good" OP?



Skypeia,Water 7,Ennies Lobby,Shabondy,even Marineford.

If you compare the Hunter Exam and Heaven's Arena with Skypeia then fucking lol.


----------



## Roman (Apr 13, 2015)

As far as Shounen goes, I can actually think of a few that beat One Piece by a large margin, the best ones I can think of being Nanatsu no Taizai and Magi.

But OP once thought One Piece was the best manga of all, which presumes seinen and shounen both, along with everything else. Other good reads IMO include Vinland Saga (mentioned before already and imo even better than Berserk), Gokukoku no Brynhildr, Kingdom and Feng Shen Ji (also better than Berserk, especially parts 1 and 2).


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 13, 2015)

Roman said:


> As far as Shounen goes, I can actually think of a few that beat One Piece by a large margin, the best ones I can think of being Nanatsu no Taizai and Magi.
> 
> But OP once thought One Piece was the best manga of all, which presumes seinen and shounen both, along with everything else. Other good reads IMO include Vinland Saga (mentioned before already and imo even better than Berserk), Gokukoku no Brynhildr, Kingdom *and Feng Shen Ji (also better than Berserk, especially parts 1 and 2)*.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 13, 2015)

Roman said:


> As far as Shounen goes, I can actually think of a few that beat One Piece by a large margin, the best ones I can think of being Nanatsu no Taizai and Magi.



I don't see how anyone could see Nanatsu no Taizai beating OP by a significant margin.

What truly good arcs does that series have?

What it has is momentum, that is it has a good pace and is giving readers something to enjoy each week. Toriko seemed to have a good momentum too but in the end it is too shallow to be a great series. Likewise Nanatsu no Taizai is currently an enjoyable series to read weekly but there isn't anything that will have readers looking back fondly on it in the future.


Magi is on even shakier ground then that. It's a far older series and it doesn't have anything that can compete with the emotional highs one gets from reading OP's better arcs.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 13, 2015)

Speaking of Magi these last few months have been beastly as hell.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 13, 2015)

Roman said:


> As far as Shounen goes, I can actually think of a few that beat One Piece by a large margin, the best ones I can think of being Nanatsu no Taizai and Magi.
> 
> But OP once thought One Piece was the best manga of all, which presumes seinen and shounen both, along with everything else. Other good reads IMO include Vinland Saga (mentioned before already and imo even better than Berserk), *Gokukoku no Brynhildr*, Kingdom and Feng Shen Ji (also better than Berserk, especially parts 1 and 2).



>Gokukoku no Brynhildr


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 13, 2015)

Vinland Saga was never at any point better then Berserk it used to be amazing but the second half of the series has just been straight up garbage and the pacing has become ridiculously slow as well.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 13, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> it used to be amazing but the second half of the series has just been straight up garbage and the pacing has become ridiculously slow as well.



Bollocks. I also miss Askeladd & Thorkell and all the violence of the early chapters, but the approach that Vinland Saga took (Thorfinn leaving his path of vengeance behind and following in his father's footsteps) is something fresh for Seinen manga of this type and the execution so far has been great and believable no less. (More so than Vagabond's afaic) Calling it garbage is just your inability to appreciate something else than mindless violence.

Don't tell me that you didn't expect the manga to go down this road when there was this much emphasis on "True Warriors" in the earlier chapters.


----------



## Roman (Apr 13, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


>







Whitebeard said:


> Bollocks. I also miss Askeladd & Thorkell and all the violence of the early chapters, but the approach that Vinland Saga took (Thorfinn leaving his path of vengeance behind and following in his father's footsteps) is something fresh for Seinen manga of this type and the execution so far has been great and believable no less. (More so than Vagabond's afaic) Calling it garbage is just your inability to appreciate something else than mindless violence.
> 
> Don't tell me that you didn't expect the manga to go down this road when there was this much emphasis on "True Warriors" in the earlier chapters.



This. People need to get that Vinland Saga was never even about the violence. While it played a large part of the initial story, it was foreshadowed from the very beginning Thorfinn would take his father's path at some point.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 13, 2015)

Roman said:


> This. People need to get that Vinland Saga was never even about the violence. While it played a large part of the initial story, it was foreshadowed from the very beginning Thorfinn would take his father's path at some point.




Come at me bro.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 13, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> Didn't know that the Chimera Ant arc was that popular. Yorknew was HxH's peak afaic



Most anime viewers find the CA arc to be the best. Conversely, most manga readers consider the phantom troupe arc to be best. That's the norm. There will be slight disagreement but they are in the vast minority.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 13, 2015)

CA is the best Arc. 

New York did not have enough fights. The togashi troll ending made me butt hurt as well.

Story is debatable but CA had the fights IT HAD THE FIGHTs.


----------



## Roman (Apr 14, 2015)

Not just the fights. CA did a magnificent job on touching on the significance of humanity by introducing the chimera ants, making a direct comparison. There's also dat ending with Meruem and Komugi


----------



## Badalight (Apr 14, 2015)

People read/watch HXH for the fights? For a series as long as it is, there really arn't very many fights - and the ones it does have are extremely short, one sided, or anti climactic.

Not that the above is a bad thing. It's one of the things that makes it unique for a... "shounen battle manga". But saying YN sucks because it doesn't have the fights is a weird criticism for HXH... The fights in CA are great but they arn't really fights either.


----------



## Roman (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't really have any issues with YN. If anything, that was my favorite arc until CA (bear in mind I only got as far as around ep 30 with the 2011 anime and never even watched the 1999 version). My take on it is CA reached much more depth than YN has with its characters and style of storytelling.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 14, 2015)

Badalight said:


> People read/watch HXH for the fights? For a series as long as it is, there really arn't very many fights - and the ones it does have are extremely short, one sided, or anti climactic.
> 
> Not that the above is a bad thing. It's one of the things that makes it unique for a... "shounen battle manga". But saying YN sucks because it doesn't have the fights is a weird criticism for HXH... The fights in CA are great but they arn't really fights either.



Not about what you read it for or not. It's about what it had.

AND CA undoubtedly had two things over New York In terms of action.

1. A shit ton more fights.

2. A few fights on or above the same level of quality of kurapika vs uvo.

So unless your one of those people that just hate all the HXH fights in general. Then when comparing CA to New York that's just one category it has over it. 

We can debate about the story, emotional impact, plot relevance, charcter development ect all day long as both arcs have a shit ton of it. Can't  really argue about the fights, unless you got mental problems. Although for me personally  I like pretty much everything about CA more then New York. The emotions, sense of danger, charcter development, the death and carnage on both sides, and hell we even got a little taste of the Phantom boys as well. Really I could not ask for more in CA besides.....better art 

Also who said anything about New York sucking At all? 2nd best arc in HXH. 8\10 I would say.


----------



## RBL (Apr 24, 2015)

i actually think hxh is better than op.

and i love both CA and yorkcity.

and this dark world arc kinds of reminds me of YYH somehow.

hxh have those characters that you can't hate, unlike other shitty mangas like naruto.

So far my fav characters are

hisoka
meruem
ging
chrollo
killua
kurapika
pariston
and illumi.

there's no bad arc on hxh, i've enjoyed all of the arcs, and i started watching it before the 2011 version, and then watched the 2011 version twice, i  like both versions, and have as well read the manga.

the only thing i never understood was the love between gon and kite, maybe because i didn't read the manga in that part, but in the anime gon looks like he is overreacting.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (May 17, 2015)

Berserk and One Piece are two of the best Manga I've read. I would say Berserk is way better during its prime though, and Berserk is overall the better series, as well. Both have gone downhill at some point, though. I still have hope for One Piece, but Berserk is a lost cause, now.

Funny thing is, I thought the same as Virus, and I read One Piece first and called it the best, but Berserk blew me away.


----------



## Tian (May 17, 2015)

One Piece is full of shit no different from any of the other shounen's out there. That's why Berserk is quantifiably better.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (May 17, 2015)

Tian said:


> One Piece is full of shit no different from any of the other shounen's out there. That's why Berserk is quantifiably better.



One Piece does follow some Shonen themes, but I give it a pass since it is debatably the best Shonen. I'm picky, but at the same time I don't lump all Shonen into one category, and I'll read one if it's good. I'll admit there don't seem to be many out there that are, though. That's why I'm becoming more and more interested in just Seinen.


----------



## Tian (May 18, 2015)

Morbidly Obese Usopp said:


> One Piece does follow some Shonen themes, but I give it a pass since it is debatably the best Shonen. I'm picky, but at the same time I don't lump all Shonen into one category, and I'll read one if it's good. I'll admit there don't seem to be many out there that are, though. That's why I'm becoming more and more interested in just Seinen.


If i am perfectly honest there are gems there, and not just FMA. People on this forum think rainbows shine out FMA's ass. It's good but it' not perfect like people mascarade it around to be. Shaman King i think is one of the better shounen's out there that didn't ruin it's mythos towards the end, that made virtually anything possible and even has a successful sequel that draws in the reader. Also DBZ. People make fun of it, but that's where alot of shounen tropes began and i feel that it is still one of the best. People take about the time lapses in it as if taking them out would solve a problem, when it would only create one.


----------



## Shiny (May 18, 2015)

Shaman king was good until they started with that "lel lets die and resurrect many times stronger" bullshit,it was one asspull after the other ,anime did it a bit better


----------



## Tian (May 18, 2015)

Shiny said:


> Shaman king was good until they started with that "lel lets die and resurrect many times stronger" bullshit,it was one asspull after the other ,anime did it a bit better


C'mon shiny it was already established back in the first thirty chapters that death increased power, back to the cave which simulated death and there was a limit to the resurrections, not everyone could do it and perma-death was still a thing, i mean look at all the x-laws and hao's crew.


----------



## Shiny (May 18, 2015)

It turned in a too common thing for the main cast...it got boring  pretty fast because of that...and that ending


----------



## Tian (May 18, 2015)

Shiny said:


> It turned in a too common thing for the main cast...it got boring  pretty fast because of that...and that ending


The thing is that i get they got resurrected quiet a bit but it didn't take away from it in my opinion. There was always the chance of them dying and not being able to get resurrected. The ending made sense and i liked it for what it was aswell. It was either that or super amidamaru uses the power of friendship to kill something that had power beyond measure. Of the two options, the right one was picked.


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (May 18, 2015)

I do agree that FMA is quite overrated. The plot was actually good for a Shonen until Father revealed he was an idiot during the Amestris War.


----------



## Virus (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys! I am glad that this thread lead to a discussion and not "Op > Berserk" one-liners. Even though both of the mangas are of different genres, I still think that berserk has more substance in it. As an update, I have taken a little break from berserk, mostly because I have had more important things to do such as school. 

Currently I am at the part where Guts meets Griffith in the hill (graveyard) and he fights against Nosferatu Zodd.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 9, 2015)

Read Shin Angyo Onshi once you're caught up with Berserk, one of the few series I think is on par with it. Also try Feng Shen Ji as well


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 9, 2015)

One piece is good in its own right, but nowhere close to the great or the best ones out there.


----------



## Roman (Jun 9, 2015)

> FMA isn't the best shounen ever made like many say it is.
> Shaman King.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2015)

Yorkshin didn't have enough fights? Fuck right off with your pleb One Piece mentality 

It's precisely because of the lack of fights that it's so fucking good. The setting, the plot, the characters, the back-and-forth was what made it great.


----------



## sasykei (Mar 19, 2016)

HxH=Berserk>>OP. Dressrosa. Punk hazard. Fishman island. All well below average, in other words "bad", shonen arcs.


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice to see shaman King apreciation here. Woefully underrated gem, if only the sequel would put out more regularly.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 19, 2016)

Pliskin said:


> Nice to see shaman King apreciation here. Woefully underrated gem, if only the sequel would put out more regularly.



The sequel was cancelled.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 19, 2016)

Berserk is great, you should check out Vinland Saga. Gantz is really great too..... A lot of people hate the ending (and so did I, until I reread it).


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 19, 2016)

Rica_Patin said:


> The sequel was cancelled.



Thats sad. I am sad.


----------



## fyhb (Mar 25, 2016)

Tens of thousands of manga and One Piece out of everything is the best.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2016)

Idk but I just can't get into this manga people say it's awesome and the best but I don't see it. I have tried multiple times and still I find it boring to convoluted sometimes. Don't get it honestly.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 25, 2016)

''One Piece'' and ''best'' should never be in the same sentence constructed outside the mind of psychopaths.


----------



## santanico (Mar 27, 2016)

atm tg:re is the only manga that gets me every chapter


----------

